# ED visa thailand



## joehudson1985 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello all,

As part of the ED visa for Thailand would I be able to work in order to keep the £££ coming in ? 

I am thinking only part time somewhere whilst I study Thai Language.

Thanks,


Joe


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Working full time in an approved language school near Bangkok you might get ฿30 000.- a month. Might. Try ajorn.com, they are the education specialists.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

joehudson1985 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As part of the ED visa for Thailand would I be able to work in order to keep the £££ coming in ?
> 
> ...


Joe: 

To legally work in Thailand you will need a work permit. I don't believe that a category ED visa allows you a work permit. 

I refer you to your local Thai Embassies website Royal Thai Embassy, London, United Kingdom | ???????????????????? ? ??????????

See "Types of visas"; Category "ED" To study, to come on a work study tour or observation tour, to participate in projects or seminars, to attend a conference or training course, to study as a foreign Buddhist monk.

To get a work permit I believe you will need a visa Category "B" To conduct business, to work, to study teaching course, to work as an English teacher, to take scuba diving or boxing lessons, to work as a sport coach, to do an internship, to work as a film-producer, journalist or reporter for a short period.

Give them a call and ask:
Royal Thai Embassy London, 29-30 Queen's Gate London SW7 5JB
Tel : 020-7589-2944 Ext. 5500 Fax : 020-7823-7492

Good luck.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

joehudson1985 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As part of the ED visa for Thailand would I be able to work in order to keep the £££ coming in ?
> 
> ...


No.
Working, whether part-time or full-time requires a Work Permit/Visa. Working without the correct visa makes you liable for fine/imprisonment.
Working while you have an ED visa is a breach of Visa conditions making it invalid.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Indeed, only non-immigrant-B(business) and non-immigrant-O (marriage) will enable a Work Permit and allow you to work. 
An ED-visa is for the purpose of study only. 

Even a volunteer-job as a student does require a Work Permit and thus a non-immigrant-B visa. 

Officially!!


----------

